# Refutations of humanism



## 1689er (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm currently writing a paper for seminary on Soli Deo Gloria and I am required to refute two systems that oppose it. One of the systems I will refute is humanism. Does anyone know a good resource refuting it so I can get a few more ideas?


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 23, 2021)

What sort of humanism? Are you speaking of Enlightenment ideologies?


----------

